
Sciences, Humanities, and ... Design? The Case for a Third Pillar of Education - thesash
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/01/sciences-humanities-and-design-the-case-for-a-third-pillar-of-education/251717/
======
thesash
I really hope we are moving towards a new understanding of design. The
tendency of those who do not understand what design is to lump it in with
"art" has been detrimental to the development of products, services, and
software by those who focus too much on one aspect of the design process while
ignoring others. If engineers, marketers, managers, business executives, etc.
(as well as some misinformed "designers") had a better understanding of the
balance of aesthetics, economics, usability, and feasibility inherent in good
design, the world would be a better place.

Cross posted from this google+ thread:
[https://plus.google.com/108998673146368660257/posts/VnnVUJjq...](https://plus.google.com/108998673146368660257/posts/VnnVUJjq9Dd)

